# Hen not laying eggs!



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm a newbie on pigeons and I just bought some like a month ago, and I have a hen that is a year old and is currently mating but she hasn't laid an egg yet. I was wondering if anyone knew the reason as to why she hasn't been able to lay any eggs if she is old eanough? I tried her with several different cocks thinking that the cock she was with was the reason she wasn't laying but not I am convinced the hen is the diffective one, we could say. I would appreciate your help.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Eriduardo and welcome to the forum

Are you sure this hen is a year old, is she banded? Are you also sure they she is mating, have you seen her mate? What about the breed of these pigeons...are they a fancy feathered kind that the feathers might be interfering in the mating process?

If all of these things are fine, then perhaps she is infertile or maybe not up to snuff and just not producing eggs at this time. Does she seem healthy and vibrant? Make sure she's getting enough calcium either through a vitamin/mineral supplement or with a good calcium grit like oystershell.


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Eriduardo and welcome to the forum
> 
> Are you sure this hen is a year old, is she banded? Are you also sure they she is mating, have you seen her mate? What about the breed of these pigeons...are they a fancy feathered kind that the feathers might be interfering in the mating process?
> 
> If all of these things are fine, then perhaps she is infertile or maybe not up to snuff and just not producing eggs at this time. Does she seem healthy and vibrant? Make sure she's getting enough calcium either through a vitamin/mineral supplement or with a good calcium grit like oystershell.


I am sure she is a year old because she is banded, she is banded 05, and I'm also sure she is a hen because I've seen her mate. You might right about her being infertile or it may be a gay male (LOL), but I highly doubt that. Thanks for your help I will try to provide her with more calcium to see what resulst I get. By the way she is a beutiful racing homer that I bought for stock but she is not providing me with stock. THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Eriduardo said:


> I am sure she is a year old because she is banded, she is banded 05, and I'm also sure she is a hen because I've seen her mate. You might right about her being infertile or it may be a gay male (LOL), but I highly doubt that. Thanks for your help I will try to provide her with more calcium to see what resulst I get. By the way she is a beutiful racing homer that I bought for stock but she is not providing me with stock. THANKS AGAIN.


How long have you had her? Short story, we had a hen on our OB race team. She was 2 years old. Have never laid eggs or raised babies. We let our race team race one baby each that year before racing began. All of the hens laid and raised their baby before this little hen ever laid an egg. Two years later, she was moved to the breeding loft and lays just fine. I guess they lay when THEY want to lay, not when WE want them to. I would doubt that a year old hen is infertile, although it's not impossible for sure. I'd just give her time. Try putting a set of eggs under her and see if she will sit on them. If so, let her sit for 19 days, then take them away and see what happens. She just might need a little jump start.


----------



## Kencentury (Jul 22, 2006)

Or you can just use her like how i use my hens who don't lay eggs. I just give them other pigeons egg as long as she sits in the nest. There's some that will feed the babies there's some that won't. You will never know til you try. Best of luck with her.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Kencentury said:


> Or you can just use her like how i use my hens who don't lay eggs. I just give them other pigeons egg as long as she sits in the nest. There's some that will feed the babies there's some that won't. You will never know til you try. Best of luck with her.


I do that also with a hen that has quit laying. When another pair lays eggs, I give her dummies. After I know the eggs are fertile, I give her the good eggs and let the hen that I swiped them from, lay again.


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Everyone for your help, I will try some of these advises that you have given me and see what happens.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI ERIDUARDO, Is this bird from a local flyer in your area or is she from out of your area.Sone times birds from out of the area are slow to mate and lay.In your first post you said that you have this bird about one month.It looks to me that you are in a big hurry and by changing her mate several times you have not given this bird a chance to settle in her new loft and mate. Make sure that you provide them with vitamin E as that is consitered the fertily vitamin.There is one other thing she may not be a year old. If she was banded in DEC. 05 she is 8 or 9 month old,while many hens lay and have young at 8 months some are slower..........................GEORGE


----------

